# Puppy beds (cat & ferret)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Breeders: Young puppy bed tip

Whenever I make a trip to one of the pet stores, I take a peek at the puppy items and the dog beds. Yes, I already have way too many, but that isn't going to stop me from looking. 

Dog beds seem to always be overpriced in retail stores, but sometimes cat beds are a better deal and a much better size for puppies. I happened to walk down the "Small Animals" aisle of our PetsMart and saw the cutest little bed. It is intended for ferrets, but it just seemed perfect for these little guys.









*Super Sleeper Ferret Cuddl-E-Cup*

Sure enough, every time I pass by the puppy area, there is at least one puppy in there. One time there were four puppies all piled into it! ound: It isn't like that is the only bed in there, but they love this one. It is so cute.



















The puppies in these photos are 4.5 weeks except that cream one in the center (headless). He is 5.5 weeks old. You can see the bed size wouldn't work for long, but for the very young puppies, it is a great cuddly bed where they don't get lost.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh that is way too cute Kimberly. Must remind them of mom's tummy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I would like to get a new bed stuffed with puppies, I'll take the one in the second picture.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Cute!
Cooper had a kitty bed in his crate for awhile. It was small enough to fit in there, and give him some space if he didn't want to be in it. It was perfect for when he was little. And like you said, much cheaper then most doggie beds.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaaww...I love the sardine puppies! That's just so darned cute!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

What a great idea, the size is perfect for them. Those pups are so cute.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is adorable to see the puppy pile. That's a really good tip too. I haven't ever seen a ferret bed,but I have often looked at cat beds and thought about it-----


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Great idea!!!!!!!  Puppies are so darn cute.... oohhhhhhh MHS !


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I've always wanted a ferret.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly,

Those pictures are just too darn cute!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

As I sit here Bailey is curled up in the new bed I bought him last night at PetSmart. I think it's adorable, probably stupid since it's black and white, mostly white inside, but while it's clean . . . I'll take a picture later. It was only $19.99. He seems to love it.


----------

